# brute valve adjustment



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

hey guys, 
how likely is it that all the valves were at zero gap? I got this bright idea to check the valves before i put the plastics on and thats what i found. Try one has proven to be a pain , and now rockers are ticking but starts like a champ for once. Is this normal? for 200 hours? Maybe the seats are wearing causing the gap to close ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

At 200 hours its possible if they were set to the minimum at the start. Better set all of them mid-range. Burned seats can only be fixed one way.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

browland said:


> hey guys,
> how likely is it that all the valves were at zero gap? I got this bright idea to check the valves before i put the plastics on and thats what i found. Try one has proven to be a pain , and now rockers are ticking but starts like a champ for once. Is this normal? for 200 hours? Maybe the seats are wearing causing the gap to close ?


Are you Sure you Wern't 180 Degree Out? thaty Would Make the Valves Tight and they Would Tick After you Adjust them.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Going farther back but Ill mention it. you sure your at TDC for that cyl? I found mine really hard to find and when I was "around" TDC it would do that.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

i went the old fashion way .... pull the plugs and made sure it was at the top. The timing mark was throwing me off i guess from the 6 degree key i put in . Seems ok now, not ticking anymore but still seems about the same performance. my luck i set them too tight again. O well i guess ill have an excuse to upgrade some engine parts now :rockn:


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

I read this and have a questions for the group. I noticed a valve tick on mine today while idling in the garage. I havent noticed it before and have not been into the motor at all. Everything stock on the motor and exhaust. At 1300 miles, what kind of adjustment should I make? Should I have to make an adjustment? I searched and read some threads but everyone I see had been through the motor when they adjusted. Mine is all factory. Thanks Guys.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

parkerexpress said:


> I read this and have a questions for the group. I noticed a valve tick on mine today while idling in the garage. I havent noticed it before and have not been into the motor at all. Everything stock on the motor and exhaust. At 1300 miles, what kind of adjustment should I make? Should I have to make an adjustment? I searched and read some threads but everyone I see had been through the motor when they adjusted. Mine is all factory. Thanks Guys.


At 1300 miles its probably very due for just a standard valve adjustment. Just grab the manual, your tools and do it. Realy should at least check them every 800 or so or every 100 hours.


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Will do. thanks.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

Since werre on this subject i have a similar quesstion about vavlves and ticking. recently i was hearing i noise i couldnt find so i took it over to a shop and he reset my valves and said they were way to tight and the noise went away. last night i jump on my bike and hear the same noise again. is it my rockers u think. got me stumped. still starts and runs fine so idk where to look. the only thing i know is the noise went away when i got it back and return in less than 50miles. any advice would help


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

What happens is the Valves wear out they start to mushroom and when they do it makes them get tighter and tighter,til you replace and have valve job done or they brake the valve off and tear the heads up.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Man my brute has 1500 miles and 300 hours and i never did a valve adjustment and it ticks a little and has been backfiring lately and some times just stalls


----------

